# Saddle Sore?



## lucky13 (Apr 12, 2008)

I have been doing alot of cycling in the last two weeks, appoximately 400 miles and have a 1 inch sore on the inside of the leg/groining area. It feels like a small bump/blister and tender to touch.

Any ideas other then the time in the saddle what causes this and can it be prevented or what will help it heal faster other then not riding.


I am planning a 2 days 300 mile ride in July and want it healed by then.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Common problem, with many details needed and many possible solutions.

Has your bike been fitted? What was your mileage before the 200 mile weeks? What kind of seat, shorts, padding? Are you using chamois cream?


----------



## lucky13 (Apr 12, 2008)

spade2you said:


> Common problem, with many details needed and many possible solutions.
> 
> Has your bike been fitted? What was your mileage before the 200 mile weeks? What kind of seat, shorts, padding? Are you using chamois cream?



I had a fitting early May, miles have been around 100-200 miles weekly, preformance bike elite II bib shorts, selle slc saddle and I am using assos chamois creme. If this help


----------



## indysteel (Jul 21, 2006)

I had a similar sore last year after riding 180 miles over two days on a saddle that wasn't properly level. Benzoyle Peroxide, i.e, your basic zit cream, took care of it in 2 days time. I've recommended the same treatment to various friends, and they've all have similar success. Just be careful while using it; it will bleach most fabrics. 

You can use it as a preventative, too. Apply after you ride. Also use a chamois cream during rides. Your sore could just be a reflection of your high mileage these last couple of weeks. Otherwise, make sure your saddle, shorts and/or bike setup aren't to blame.


----------



## lucky13 (Apr 12, 2008)

indysteel said:


> I had a similar sore last year after riding 180 miles over two days on a saddle that wasn't properly level. Benzoyle Peroxide, i.e, your basic zit cream, took care of it in 2 days time. I've recommended the same treatment to various friends, and they've all have similar success. Just be careful while using it; it will bleach most fabrics.
> 
> You can use it as a preventative, too. Apply after you ride. Also use a chamois cream during rides. Your sore could just be a reflection of your high mileage these last couple of weeks. Otherwise, make sure your saddle, shorts and/or bike setup aren't to blame.


How can shorts cause problems


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Seams on the chamois being in the "wrong" place. If you have short/bibs from several makers, chances are that all the chamois are slightly different in shape and the seams where they meet the fabric of the shorts. One or more of them may be rubbing and causing the problem.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

lucky13 said:


> How can shorts cause problems


or an ingrown hair that gets stuck and starts rubbing.


----------



## indysteel (Jul 21, 2006)

lucky13 said:


> How can shorts cause problems


Not all shorts work for all people. Maybe it's less complicated for men; I can't say, but for women, some shorts fit better than others depending on your size and anatomy, what saddle you use and how your bike is set up. When I was still trying to find the best shorts for me, I had some very long rides with shorts that weren't the right match, usually because the chamois was too wide. Plus, even the best chamois will wear down over time.


----------



## lucky13 (Apr 12, 2008)

I was using Bag Balm but Iam now using Assos chamios creme...is there a big difference between the two?


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Price.......Assos is about 4 times as expensive as the Udderly Smooth I use to smooth out the ride. I've never used Assos, but plenty of people swear by it and it is supposed to be the "best." Doubt that the chamois cream is causing your problem.


----------



## tjjm36m3 (Mar 4, 2008)

Sounds like just a common case of chaffing, happens quite often when you log a bunch of miles in a short period of time. Best way to treat a saddle sore? I don't know. When I do a century, I put on a lot of assos chamois cream on like there's no tomorrow. If I feel the chamois cream is wearing out or evaporating, I re-apply somewhere around the 50 to 70 mile marker. I hate carrying a jar of chamois cream with me, but it really helps if I'm doing a century on a really hot day


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Exit Strategy*



lucky13 said:


> Any ideas other then the time in the saddle what causes this and can it be prevented or what will help it heal faster other then not riding.


Were there significant changes made in your position during your bike fit? For instance if your saddle was raised an inch perhaps mark that spot and move it back a half inch until you adjust to the change and then after a couple of weeks make the rest of the change back to your ideal fitted position.

Try twisting your saddle a few degrees off center. Stand more often during your ride. Get out of your bike shorts immediately upon getting off the saddle - either put on some loose fitting shorts or my preference, a kilt - get some air to your crotch post ride. 

You might try some Preparation H to reduce the swelling. Either take some time off the bike or keep your rides short.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Benzoil Perozide works great on pimple-type saddle sores, which it sounds like you have. 

But for chafing/raw spots, it's no good. For that you need some sort of healing ointment like Bacitracin.

Pimple-type sores aren't caused by poor fitting, but often by spending too much time in the shorts after a ride.


----------



## SpamnRice (Nov 17, 2007)

I've had & been through all of the above. Anti-zit stuff helps get rid of the pimple things. Using a luffa on your butt might stop ingrown hairs from flairing up. Finding the "right" saddle angle helped a ton the reduce chaffing. Here's my shameless plug: the only bibs that I've never gotten sores or chaffing in are the Desoto 400 mile bibs. The fabric is very slippery against the chamois.There's very little movement of the chamois on my butt. Butt & chamois stay still while the fabric moves between the chamois and saddle. This is a very thin and dense chamois. I like it ,YMMV. My wife wants to know what I'm doing -" nothing, just talking about sores on butts"


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I think another important thing to do if saddle sore is to take a little time off to heal. Not as fun, but it's very easy to want to keep going and make it worse.


----------



## lucky13 (Apr 12, 2008)

Keeping up with Junior said:


> Were there significant changes made in your position during your bike fit? For instance if your saddle was raised an inch perhaps mark that spot and move it back a half inch until you adjust to the change and then after a couple of weeks make the rest of the change back to your ideal fitted position.
> 
> Try twisting your saddle a few degrees off center. Stand more often during your ride. Get out of your bike shorts immediately upon getting off the saddle - either put on some loose fitting shorts or my preference, a kilt - get some air to your crotch post ride.
> 
> You might try some Preparation H to reduce the swelling. Either take some time off the bike or keep your rides short.


There was a big change is seat height which was raised. I was having hip flexor problems so I got refitted with a different lbs. I dont have the exact increase but it was at least an inch. The stem was flipped from negative to a positive height. and saddle position was changed also

I have felt really good during rides and after....no more hip flexor problems


----------



## swuzzlebubble (Aug 4, 2008)

What you have I suggest is a boil.
Which I understand to basically be a concentration of red blood cells.
Looks a bit like a pimple but you can't just squeeze like them.

Try those pimple creams if you like (nothing to lose)
If nothing seems to work try this product
http://www.healthpost.co.nz/shopn/extpage/1123560817/pv=HPOST,IT=8706,pg=30774#a8706r
(squeeze the stuff out of the caps and apply topically)
Take the rest 2 caps per day to fix the rest of yourself up.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

I mix up my own concoction that's prettymuch anything you can use on a saddle sore in one batch: Saddle Sore Shrinking Ointment

It will get rid of a lot of swelling, but it's pretty tough for them to heal without just taking some time off.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Transition*



lucky13 said:


> There was a big change is seat height which was raised... at least an inch.


Measure/mark your current setup. Then lower your saddle a half inch to allow your body to adjust. After a couple of weeks move it back up.



lucky13 said:


> How can shorts cause problems


The same way a pair of shoes can hurt your feet. Your body gets pretty intimate with a pair of shorts after a few hours in the saddle.


----------



## lucky13 (Apr 12, 2008)

Andrea138 said:



> I mix up my own concoction that's prettymuch anything you can use on a saddle sore in one batch: Saddle Sore Shrinking Ointment
> 
> It will get rid of a lot of swelling, but it's pretty tough for them to heal without just taking some time off.


your link doesnt work


----------



## lucky13 (Apr 12, 2008)

swuzzlebubble said:


> What you have I suggest is a boil.
> Which I understand to basically be a concentration of red blood cells.
> Looks a bit like a pimple but you can't just squeeze like them.
> 
> ...


this link doesnt work


----------



## swuzzlebubble (Aug 4, 2008)

Try this: http://www.alternativehealth.com.au/Product/bioeffective.htm
You can do your own search to find where to buy it (doubt it will be in USA).


----------



## lucky13 (Apr 12, 2008)

I lowered the seat by half an inch which was a little too much so I raised it a quarter inch. In total the saddle is quarter inch lower.

I adjusted the seat a little to the left which I think made a huge difference. I road for 36 miles today and didnt feel the rubbing on the sore spot and afterwards felt pretty good...still need it to heal though.

Question: Will this stight adjustment cause any other problems in long distance situations or over a season?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

lucky13 said:


> Question: Will this stight adjustment cause any other problems in long distance situations or over a season?


Depends on if you did it right. Gradually increase your distance and if you have problems again, just hunker down and spend the $ to get a fit at a LBS and enjoy riding with maximum output and comfort.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

just stay off the bike for a couple of days, and I mean OFF, not "ok ill just do 45minutes off" OFF!! /
it should heal very quickly, but it could niggle for up to a week, and if so, dont do any big milage that week (in one ride) or increase your frequency, if anything ride harder on the days you do ride, more power on the pedals, less weight on yo9ur ass =the harder you ride the less your ass hurts.


----------



## tomk96 (Sep 24, 2007)

i find diaper rash ointment helps clear up issues fast. usually a day or two.


----------



## RichieNY (Jun 4, 2009)

After a period of heavy training I had a similar problem and I lanced it with an Xacto knife. Sounds rough but that was the advice being given at the time. I put some bacitracin disinfectanct on it and it was fine in a coupla days. If you decide to take this route, get a mirror to see what you are doing. Or find a REALLY good friend.


----------



## austincrx (Oct 22, 2008)

I agree with staying off the bike. 

I had a re-occuring saddle sore in the same spot. and i figured out is was from the shorts. But it wasn't the SHORTS, it was how I was wearing them! they were too loose in the crotch, and I have begun to pull them up to around my lower back/belly. No more sores!!!


----------



## lucky13 (Apr 12, 2008)

went to the doctor and she said it was a hair follicle deal and gave me a prescription for 10 days 3 times a day...an antibiotic pill

see if that works


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Monkey Butt*



lucky13 said:


> went to the doctor and she said...


You showed a woman your red, raw monkey butt? Icky!


----------



## RichieNY (Jun 4, 2009)

Who said it was a woman! Just kidding.

No, I did the surgery myself with a mirror. Sounds a little nutty, but that's what they recomended for saddle sores in the olden days (1983).


----------



## RichieNY (Jun 4, 2009)

Oops, my bad - wrong post I replied to


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

RichieNY said:


> After a period of heavy training I had a similar problem and I lanced it with an Xacto knife. Sounds rough but that was the advice being given at the time. I put some bacitracin disinfectanct on it and it was fine in a coupla days. If you decide to take this route, get a mirror to see what you are doing. Or find a REALLY good friend.


Sounds like a really bad idea.. could make things worse if an infection sets in. I think the recommendation of anti-zit medication is good, along with time off the bike.

I'm currently dealing with a pimple like sore. Unfortunately I never let it heal enough prior to riding again. So it would get reaggravated, set things back a couple days.. on-going for 3 weeks. I've found that using a very flexible and thin bandage helps keep the zit cream + draw out salve concoction in place, and off the drawers. I'm on day 2 of the treatment.. see what happens. Not sure if the draw out slave is doing anything, but it doesn't seem to be hurting the situation.

I might have to resort to finding another saddle, although I suspect it won't help since the sore is directly under my tailbone.


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

Clean the sore 2-3 times a day with Bactine and put Neosporin on the area after each cleaning. You might need to initially take some time off the bike, but the sore should start healing enough to get back to riding in a couple of days.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

I suffered from these for one season. They were two huge half golf ball sized bumbs right over my sit bones. They would also bleed on occasion as well. 

I scrubed the site with Isopropyl alcohol 6 times a day with fresh pads. Also wore boxer shorts to let it dry out. 

I now clean this region with alcohol everyday before my ride to get rid of any bacteria. I also cut way down on the amount of creme I use for my shorts. I now only apply creme to my sit bone area. Also only wear your shorts once and wash them after every single use, no exceptions. 

Also if you shave this area, don't anymore. I don't care what the others say. Ingrown hairs in this area can be extremely painful. I know I stopped doing it and my life has been a lot easier with no pain down there for a few years.


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

heathb said:


> I suffered from these for one season. They were two huge half golf ball sized bumbs right over my sit bones. They would also bleed on occasion as well.
> 
> I scrubed the site with Isopropyl alcohol 6 times a day with fresh pads. Also wore boxer shorts to let it dry out.


Sounds similar to what I have now. About a thumbtack size right under my right sit bone.. I'll have to try your approach to drying out the area. 

What eventually happened? Did they eventually drain themselves? or just slowly vanish? How much time did you spend off the bike?


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

BTW.. don't use a draw out salve.. it total BS witch-doctor crap. Looks like it did more harm than good.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

Mike mine were truely awful. I was training at least 60 miles every single day. I had a busy race season and my saddle really wasn't the right one for me. 

I've always used high quality shorts so that wasn't the problem. 

I did occasionally grab the big bumps and squeeze them to relieve pressure, but that did nothing to get rid of them only got rid of some pus. 

The problem was likely brought on by wearing the shorts more than once without washing them and not keeping myself super clean in the sit bone area. More then likely I had a staph (a.) infection which is normal flora for your skin. 

The alcohol cleaning method that I used above was the only thing that worked. Simply take those cosmetic pads you find at your drug store and use some 90% alcohol on the site over and over all day long. Wear them cotton boxer shorts, let the boys breath and air out. Stay off the bike for a few days.

In the future always wear clean shorts and do the pre ride clean by using alcohol to clean your sit bone area(careful not to get the alcohol in the anal region, burns) and then apply cream directly to the sit bone area and that should do it for lube. 

As far as saddles I switched to a san marco regal a few years back and that was a life saver. I had been using narrower saddles that didn't have the rounded sides so chaffing was a realy possibility. The regal is kind of like sitting on a horse saddle in that it supports the sides of the legs and gives a nice wide rounded support with no edges to dig in.


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks for the reply... I'm definitely cleaning things with rubbing alcohol.. and another thing I've found that helps, is soaking in a hot bath.

My problems also started when I stupidly decided to reuse my shorts.. really regret doing that. Never again.

I'll be experimenting with new saddles for sure. I actually think I might have the opposite problem, saddle being too wide. I just had the tail bone width thing done at the LBS, and I'm on the narrow side. On my current saddle, I tend to compensate by sliding too far forward, which ends up causing a portion of the saddle to dig in a little... but I suspect it has more to do with poor hygiene.

I've been off the bike for 4 days now.. getting a little stir-crazy, need to ride soon. Couple more days should do it, just don't want to relapse.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

Sup Fellas

This is just my opinion and please dont take offense, when ever someone gets a saddle sore, It can be caused by all of the above mentioned. The bottom line is it's all about proper sanitation using a clean pair of bibs each ride. Now with that said I dont wear anything but Assos bibs I have 5 pairs I also have the Cream which I always apply antibacterial. My routine is this after each ride and I dont care if its a 5 mile or a century ride I only wear my bibs once no repeats. I take the used bib and put them on a bucket with luke warm water and I use woolite. Hand wash and then I hang them. I take my but upstairs and hit the shower afterwards. I also do not keep the bibs on after the ride, that way I do not give any bacteria any chance of incubating on my skin. Now with that said, I have yet to get a sore down there knock on wood. I use an SMP Striker saddle and have no problems 

My Two Cents

It's how I roll

Midwest Playa

Ride Em hard!!


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

Also when your done with your ride and you shower, be sure to scrub the groin and perianal region really well with some good soap. 

And I personally don't shave this area anymore. I don't care what it looks like, I don't want ingrown hairs causing discomfort or worse.


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

Follow-up to my experience:

After 5 days of no riding and zit cream treatment, I did end up lancing and draining the sucker, after a nice soak in a hot bath. Then another 2 days to make sure it was healing correctly.. it did. So after 7 days of no riding it was about 95% gone, all that remained was a very slight bump. Also treated myself to a new Assos bib (damn they are nice) and a new saddle, I'm still taking it easy with the mileage.. but should be back on my normal training routine next week.

So folks.. wash those shorts after every ride, keep that taint clean, and use chamois cream. If you get any kind of abrasion in that area, be careful.. clean it, overnight bag-balm it, and be very careful not to further irritate it on the next ride.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

Sup mikeyp

Investing in a quality pair of Assos is the best thing you could have done for yourself. Your Buttocks will love you 4 ever.lol

My Two Cents

Its How I Roll

Midwest Playa
Ride Em Hard


----------



## fastascanbe (Jun 4, 2004)

*Shorts, Chamois Cream, Meds, Sadle*

This was a major problem for me last year, The title has the three keys. Assos Chamois Cream is the best by far, Chamois Buttr Eurostyle would come in second in my experience. 

Shorts and saddles are specific to every individual.

Regarding meds, Preparation H (with phenlephrine HCL, and Praxomine HCL) and Benzoyl Peroxide (Persa Gel 10) have worked wonders for me this year when adjusting to a new saddle.

Last year when a sore opened up my Dr prescribed Mupirocin.


----------



## twargo (Jul 1, 2009)

*Ballocks Chamois Cream*

This stuff is awesome. It is all natural and contains no water so it lasts on long rides. visit www.chomperbody.com

people who try it switch from Assos.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

I will give this a shot, I still think the Assos chamois creme which I have been using is still the way to go but since *Twargo *is giving everyone a money back guarantee if we dont like it I can give it a shot :thumbsup: .

Its how I Roll

Midwest Playa

Ride Em hard


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

heathb said:


> The problem was likely brought on by wearing the shorts more than once without washing them



Ooooh... that's nasty... who does that?


----------



## twargo (Jul 1, 2009)

*Chamois Cream*

There is a women's version called Booty Balm. It has different essential oils and smells like a field of French Lavender!

I hope anyone who tries it enjoys it.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

I think Twargo is into something else other than Saddle Cream. :ciappa: lol



Its How I roll

Midwest Playa

Ride Em hard.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

fastascanbe said:


> Last year when a sore opened up my Dr prescribed Mupirocin.


Really? I find that a very odd choice. That's typically reserved for people who are known to have staph infections resistant to penicillins.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

Spade and Fastascanbe is starting to scared da s%^t out of me all I want to do is ride my bike I hope I dont get cancer in the Anus like Farah Fawcett.lol

Its How I roll

Midwest Playa

Ride Em hard


----------



## Jeanette (Jul 2, 2009)

what saddle you use and how your bike is set up. When I was still trying to find the best shorts for me, I had some very long rides with shorts that weren't the right match, usually because the chamois was too wide. Plus, even the best chamois will wear down over time.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

I have tried many shorts as well as changing saddle height and I still seem to get them after a couple of 60 mile + days in a row. I am considering changing my saddle


----------



## lucky13 (Apr 12, 2008)

I just finished a 2 day 300 mile ride, 150 eqach day. I took 2 days off after and went out on sunday for a 40 mile ride and notice that once I sat on the saddle I was really sore on both sides...maybe the sit bone area? Took a few minutes but got comfortable on the saddle. Same thing on monday. May the saddle be wrong for me or is this common after 2 long days?

I have also notice that I have wear on a few bibs on the right leg about 4-6 inches from the top on the leg...might be rubbing the nose of the saddle.


----------



## RichieNY (Jun 4, 2009)

lucky13 said:


> I just finished a 2 day 300 mile ride, 150 eqach day. I took 2 days off after and went out on sunday for a 40 mile ride and notice that once I sat on the saddle I was really sore on both sides...maybe the sit bone area? Took a few minutes but got comfortable on the saddle. Same thing on monday. May the saddle be wrong for me or is this common after 2 long days?
> 
> I have also notice that I have wear on a few bibs on the right leg about 4-6 inches from the top on the leg...might be rubbing the nose of the saddle.


You did not mention how much you have been riding leading up to your epic 2 day ride. I'd say that the soreness is just a result of spending more time than your butt is accustomed to in the saddle. Essentailly you are bruised and it will take a few days for that to subside. 

As for the wear in the bibs, if you are using an under the seat saddle bag your inside thigh might be rubbing against the velcro bit around the seat post. The velcro will pick away at the lycra and you get a fuzzy spot. I just wrap a bit of electrical tape around the velcro area - cures the problem.


----------



## lucky13 (Apr 12, 2008)

RichieNY said:


> You did not mention how much you have been riding leading up to your epic 2 day ride. I'd say that the soreness is just a result of spending more time than your butt is accustomed to in the saddle. Essentailly you are bruised and it will take a few days for that to subside.
> 
> As for the wear in the bibs, if you are using an under the seat saddle bag your inside thigh might be rubbing against the velcro bit around the seat post. The velcro will pick away at the lycra and you get a fuzzy spot. I just wrap a bit of electrical tape around the velcro area - cures the problem.


Ya its probably the saddle bag


----------

